Ask HN: What startups are likely to go under in the next 3 years? - zzzcarrot
======
onion2k
If "likely to go under" means "has probability of failing greater than 0.5"
then I'm afraid it's basically _all of them._ Startups are just more likely to
fail than succeed.

